# Autotrail TV



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I've got a Chieftain with a flipdown telly at the front and another one in the rear bedroom. The way it's set up at the moment means that the TV at the back can only show what's being shown at the front. There's lots of plugs and wires to play with in the locker holding the digital receiver box and I've been toying with the idea of having a fiddle. I was wondering whether anyone else has tried changing the plugs around so that you can get a signal directly from the aerial to the bedroom tv so that you can watch different channels?


----------



## krism (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi, I have just purchased a new Auto Trail Comanche and like you I have the drop down TV at the front and one in the bedroom, I purchased my Motorhome from Spinney Motorhomes, I had the same problem all they did was remove something by the arial and add a cable. their telephone number is 01477535808. I hope this helps.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

If you divert the aerial cable which comes from the point at the back of the Motorhome from the digibox to the the amplifier then have a telly in the back with its own digibox.

This allows you to watch what you want with each telly.

Hope you get what I am trying to say, this is what we have done

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Well I fixed it. I unplugged the output from the back of the digibox, It's a satellite type connector so I used an adaptor and plugged it into the the other tv out on the aerial amp. Works a treat and you don't have to have all that electronics supplied by AT draining your battery so you don't have to turn it off before you go to sleep

Very pleased.

Chris


----------

